# Should I get a band together or stay in the basement?



## Darcy Hoover (Dec 2, 2008)

You guys are the pros, what do you think? I did all this in my basement with a Zoom H4 recorder and a Boss Looping Pedal generating the drums, all original basic bluesy-funk ('cept for the covers at the end). I keep the playing simple because it's all I got!...

Friends/coworkers seem to like it but I'm not sure about moving it out into public. Feedback most appreciated!

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/default.cfm?bandID=697283&content=music


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Firstly Darcy, welcome to the forum. I listened to a few of the songs there and your voice sounds (to me) like a cross between Elvis Costello and Tom Petty. I hope you don't take offence to that. Your guitar playing is good for the songs you've chosen. As for the whole bands versus basement thing, I hear you. I was in various bands since the mid 80's up until the mid 90's and I basically got fed up with cover songs. I've been doing some recording at home myself but I've found kind of a middle ground. There's a guy in Michigan I met online who's a keyboardist and I've been working on a song that I'm going to get him to add keys to. I don't know if that's the route you want to take but playing on your own can be fun or it can get boring. It's always nice to get somebody else's feedback or to add a little something to the songs, I find. If you're happy with doing it on your own, then keep doing it. Believe me I've heard a lot worse. :smile:


----------



## Darcy Hoover (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time guys! No offence taken, that's some mighty fine singers to be compared to, thanks! I'm really not thinking a busy club trying to make beer sales, there's more than enough heavy rockin cover bands locally to get the crowd pumped. I'm thinking more like some folksy sort of a thing in a smaller, quieter venue...not unlike my basement..... 

Someplace I could probally fill with those same co-workers/family members! Just don't want to embarrass myself too much!


----------



## Darcy Hoover (Dec 2, 2008)

Man, all those words of encouragement are gone! My wife hates my songwriting, so it was quite a treat getting compliments. I was quite enjoying the feedback I was getting! 

Who wanted to jam from Halifax? :rockon2: .......before all those posts went missing?


----------



## mnicholson2003 (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey Darcy, I have listened to your stuff over on the TDPRI as you know and man I think you should get outta that basement, throw a 3-4 piece band of guys together and go play...heck even do some solo acoustic stuff in some of those bars/cafes in Halifax...you would do quite well. Your style and songwriting is quite unique I find, you got a great voice and yes your playing is fine too....do it! I have been gigging with my band now for 6 years and it's had it's ups and downs...just make it simple and fun and you will love it even more....our band has now been reduced to one guitar player, that's me and I am more than excited to take on the challenge and just play music..we have found new energy from the other guy leaving, we are more enthusiastic and perhaps it's because he brought negativity and lacked interest and now we are a better band now that he left, sorry got off topic...lol. Plan a small event to or even a house party perhaps where you are the entertainment, get a feel for it and see what happens...if it's family, friends and co workers you may get referrals from a small party and get bookings at other events...the main thing is just have fun performing your material and perhaps a few covers in there too.

Mark N


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Paul said:


> As long as you understand that your job as a bar band is to sell beer. The owner doesn't care HOW you sell beer, as long as you sell beer. For you it may be about the music, (which is a good thing), but for the venue, it's about sales.


Only the bar owner thinks of it that way. You still have to create good music to draw people. If you can draw the people naturally you'll sell the beer. I just attended a Brad Paisley concert at Copps Coliseum. I witnessed many thousands of people buying overpriced merchandise food and BEER.
Its always about the music to the musician and its always about the proprietors sales whether its a small watering hole or Copps coliseum. You're just stating the obvious.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Darcy Hoover said:


> You guys are the pros, what do you think? I did all this in my basement with a Zoom H4 recorder and a Boss Looping Pedal generating the drums, all original basic bluesy-funk ('cept for the covers at the end). I keep the playing simple because it's all I got!...
> 
> Friends/coworkers seem to like it but I'm not sure about moving it out into public. Feedback most appreciated!
> 
> http://www.soundclick.com/bands/default.cfm?bandID=697283&content=music



"Just get you a guitar and learn how to play
Cut up some jeans, come up with a name
When you’re living in a world that you don’t understand
Find a few good buddies, start a band"

Brad Paisley


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...if you are self-motivated and able to work alone, consider yourself lucky.

on the other hand, there are huge, invaluable benefits to working with other musicians. they take you in directions you would never have imagined.

three additional pieces of advice:

1. operate under your own name, not a band name. this way, no matter how often members quit, or even if the whole band quits, you're not forced to start over from scratch every damn time. i wish i had done this forty years ago.

2. find players who love to rehearse. that's what separates serious band members from the strictly part-timers/hobbyists. 

3. find a supportive wife...

-dh


----------



## Darcy Hoover (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the feedback! Right now I'm in the weird position of being mostly busy evenings and weekends and having all my free time weekdays (hence all the songwriting) but I didn't have much luck finding others with the same. I'm thinking that most of my tunes could easily be pulled off solo anyway so I'm leaning in that direction...thinking the coffee house route would be more appropriate than the bar scene for what I'm doing!

Have to get some family and friends gigs going first and if they don't throw things at me, I'm all set!


----------



## Younggun (Jul 2, 2008)

Hello Darcy. I took the time to check out your audio clips and you certainly are ready to leave the basement and hit some clubs. Some great stuff there my friend. Great voice as well. I just recently (sort of) made that transition by forming a small band playing some blues and classic rock. Not exactly hitting the bar scene musically (none of the members of the Band are old enough to drink) but we have played a couple of cafes and a school dance. Its vastly different playing in public versus the basement though. Self doubt seems to have a way of constantly creeping in to your brain for sure. I think the self confidence will develop over time (I hope). But its really rewarding to nail a tune at a public venue and see people actually enjoying what you do. Its a great feeling. Find some guys that would like to do a few small clubs or cafes and I think you'll have a blast! You definitely have the skill. Good luck.:wave:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...nothing wrong with going that route, darcy. should be a huge learning experience. folk clubs and coffee houses have amazing clientele - this listen intently to every word you sing, and every note you play.

-dh




Darcy Hoover said:


> Thanks guys, I appreciate the feedback! Right now I'm in the weird position of being mostly busy evenings and weekends and having all my free time weekdays (hence all the songwriting) but I didn't have much luck finding others with the same. I'm thinking that most of my tunes could easily be pulled off solo anyway so I'm leaning in that direction...thinking the coffee house route would be more appropriate than the bar scene for what I'm doing!
> 
> Have to get some family and friends gigs going first and if they don't throw things at me, I'm all set!


----------

